# Why do people on this forum tend to do low skilled jobs?



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

I see a lot of people who think about the world a lot more than many people who have good jobs and I think if they showed them what they could do and how reflective they were they could get in a better job. I've learned a lot about getting a job is with selling yourself. There's no reason these people here should be in a warehouse. They should be up there with the big wigs or at least in respectable fields. 


Anyone else notice this? Why do you guys work at medicore positions when you have so much brains?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um, lack of social skills pretty much. Can't really apply the knowledge.


----------



## MaePa (Jul 1, 2015)

^That plus confidence issues. A lot of SAers lack the self-esteem to properly sell themselves or to function in high-ranking positions. As much as I want to advance in the career ladder, I'm terrified of positions of power where making one mistake could spell ruin. I definitely don't want to be in charge of people and accidentally lead them wrong. And I'm also really bad in team situations, so the less interaction at work possible, the better. It's probably the same for many people on these forums.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No one wants a nervous wreck in charge.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Um, lack of social skills pretty much. Can't really apply the knowledge.


No and no!

Thats just it!
I have said this before in other topics: the higher the degree the more chances you will have to get a high paid, nice job in which you have to deal less with people!

Its in the lower type of jobs you have to deal with more people usually!

So I find it weird that people with SA tend to go for these kind of jobs.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

binckie said:


> Kevin001 said:
> 
> 
> > Um, lack of social skills pretty much. Can't really apply the knowledge.
> ...


That's what I was saying. I get the feeling that people here think they absolutely need to work with people or be a manager if they're going to be in the corporate world. But there are positions like data entry that don't involve meeting people or interacting with them. And there are also other educational jobs that just involve research...


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

visualkeirockstar said:


> No one wants a nervous wreck in charge.


You don't need to be in charge to have a good job!


----------



## SillySuzan (Dec 5, 2015)

Because getting a job is hard and selling myself hasn't been working out for me lately.

I only ever worked fast food jobs and I've been rejected by KFC (the chicken place.) 2 times and rejected by hardees...I wonder to myself how the hell am I going to get a real job if these asses won't even hire me?

I can't go to college because I don't have any money and taking out a loan would only put me debt and not having a job right now probably isnt the greatest plan to get a loan


It has nothing to do with confidence (not for me anyway.) I try to act confident in front of these jerks and they rejected me too..(a gocery store.) rejected me

I can't get a job anywhere in retail because I don't have enough experience even though I sold fries to people and other unhealthy crap for year I guess food doesnt count

Sometimes applying yourself and going to college isn't enough sometimes life just sucks and there's not a damn thing you can do about it

Yes I know they are typos I dont feel like correcting them


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

possibly due to lack of confidence in their ability. or they left college early and never learned the skills they need in their chosen career.


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ya I would say a lot of it is because most of the people on here have low self-esteem, and in the business world, it is more important at times selling yourself compared to actually how good you are. Also they want people who are very social and normal, that's why they like people who were in frats and played sports.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Anti depressant said:


> That's what I was saying. I get the feeling that people here think they absolutely need to work with people or be a manager if they're going to be in the corporate world. But there are *positions like data entry* that don't involve meeting people or interacting with them. And there are also other educational jobs that just involve research...


How is that not a low skill job? The warehouse is definitely better than that.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

What kind of low skilled jobs do you speak of? I think SaS is a mixed bag.

For me I dont get my happiness for a career, so I've never aimed high in that regard.

for someone to get a really good job they must be confiddent and be able to talk. SaS'ers cant do it


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Because it's easier to fade into the background as a cog in the machine than take a position of responsibility.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

- Unless a job will take any able-bodied person, social skills are highly valued. These are often noticeably well below the normal range, from the first exchange with the interviewer.

- Better-paying jobs demand degrees. SA is a known education-wrecker because of the horrible peer environment for anyone that suffers SA. And basically, unless you go through with all that horror that 98% of the population can't even comprehend, life goes ''gg no re''. 

- Connections and networking are obviously absent.

- People who won't incessantly self-promote and self-aggrandize are overlooked, denied, rejected. You have to be a narcissistic *****, or act as such, to be considered. It's really quite strange, you have to act like you're hot **** while in fact you're bending over to pick up the soap for your potential employer overlords. That's if you haven't been conditioned to do this without seeing what's wrong with it, but hey, that's what school is for.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Being perfectly honest, I wasn't the most hard working or smart kid in school. I was also very timid, and the idea of going to college scared me, so I didn't pursue it. At my job now, I've pretty much risen to the highest rank I can for the time being. At the moment, I'm not qualified for a better paying job, and I've been too scared of losing what I have to pursue anything better. Next year, I'm really going to try to get my life together. I'll be a little late, but college is now starting to seem like a possibility, or some sort of trade school. Hopefully I'll have some kind of adventure on the horizon.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

LawfulStupid said:


> - Unless a job will take any able-bodied person, social skills are highly valued. These are often noticeably absent from the first exchange with the interviewer.
> 
> - Better-paying jobs demand degrees. SA is a known education-wrecker because of the horrible peer environment for anyone that suffers SA. And basically, unless you go through with all that horror that 98% of the population can't even comprehend, life goes ''gg no re''.
> 
> ...


^
This and if you don't have any degrees, didn't finish high school etc. on top of the social anxiety, you should just kill yourself because you just have no place in this world. Too bad euthanisia for everybody will never be legal. Society is just one pile of radioactive waste and everybody who isn't resistant enough will get slowly killed.


----------



## maria9638 (Dec 25, 2015)

For me personally, it's the lack of confidence and bad experiences that stopped me from aiming high. When you feel you not good enough, you don't bother to apply for the better jobs. Also interviews are quite hard for people like us because of the fear of being judged and having to prove yourself when your experiences may have been limited. The higher the position the more pressure there is on yourself to show you're good enough for it and put yourself in social situations that are difficult.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> How is that not a low skill job? The warehouse is definitely better than that.


I do data-entry part-time and I also have another part-time job as transcriptionist. Data-entry is definitely a good job to get you from here to there- while it's not the end-all-be-all job- it will give you the skills that you need to get in the door to bigger and better things. I've gotten offers for administrative assistant positions-- one of which I turned down since I didn't reply fast enough- but I may reply and see if it's still available-- it was a temp job though so that's why I was hesitant to it...

Anyone can do warehousing jobs. There's a reason why so many people are in manual labor. They don't have the same kinds of skills necessary to do technological jobs. I'm not going to lie-- data-entry is super-easy-- but even easier than that- is warehouse jobs in my opinion.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Get an office job, they don't require social skills. Be friendly, be helpful, be good at your job and co-workers will help you out with better paying jobs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> How is that not a low skill job? The warehouse is definitely better than that.





maria9638 said:


> For me personally, it's the lack of confidence and bad experiences that stopped me from aiming high. When you feel you not good enough, you don't bother to apply for the better jobs. Also interviews are quite hard for people like us because of the fear of being judged and having to prove yourself when your experiences may have been limited. The higher the position the more pressure there is on yourself to show you're good enough for it and put yourself in social situations that are difficult.


The phrase "fake it until you make it" comes to mind. You can't fake your skills-- that's something that you either have or you don't- your employer sees it or you don't. However, I've been reading a book that's basically explaining what I've felt- you need to exude confidence otherwise employers will not think too highly of you. I've read some people here who are wayyyy too honest with regards to how many faults they have-- people should try to give good answers, not necessarily cliched ones, but, they shouldn't give their life-story during an interview. That's not good enough.

Until I've had my present jobs my experience was extremely limited-- just one internship in College, just one temp job at a book-store in December in 2010 at my community College, and perhaps just volunteer experience before that. I had a radio internship which looks pretty good I guess as far as experience goes and I have something positive to talk about. I will also have something positive about my current job to talk about assuming I am able to keep it longer than a month... which I hope to achieve. Before this I also did some temp jobs- one job that lasted for one day-- since that was just for a faculty meeting- and then another job that only lasted one day because I was laid off- and then another one where I was terminated in a week and two days. I am hoping to avoid that predicament again in this one... so far I'm lasting longer.

I guess employers also value my educational experience. I went to undergrad and I went to masters but it didn't work out and I only lasted one year at a masters program... I do plan on eventually going back but I need to master the skills that would be necessary for success in a masters program and to get the letters of recommendation.

Also, am I on the right forum? I get the feeling that many people here struggled with school-- I did not. I struggled with the social-aspect at first yet I kept with it and I eventually had a really good time in College. But, high-school and community college were pretty difficult as far as social-aspects went. I feel like a lot of people here skipped out on school because they think that they're monsters, or, that they don't deserve to have a good education because they're not good enough because of their SA. I stuck with it even though there may have been a number of bullies here and there because it was worth it in the end. I am glad that there are some here that are thinking of going back to school-- that's encouraging.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

binckie said:


> No and no!
> 
> Thats just it!
> I have said this before in other topics: the higher the degree the more chances you will have to get a high paid, nice job in which you have to deal less with people!
> ...


Not everyone knows what to major. So there is no motivation to go to college.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Not everyone knows what to major. So there is no motivation to go to college.


Everyone should have some sort of an idea.
That you do not have a clue about what you want to specialise in, I get that, but everyone has certain preferences.

And even if you do not know what: just start with something "general" and you will soon find out what you like.

In the worst case scenario: you will not find anything, but in the end it does not matter because the degree (any degree most often) will get you the chance to find a job with low interactions.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

People have pretty much covered it. I have seen the biggest megalomaniacs, narcissists, jerks, liars, cheats, borderline sociopaths get to high paying, high status positions of leadership in the working world and it is just unbelievable how they get away with it.

As OP said, us SAers are generally so intelligent, deep-thinking people with integrity, kindness, honesty and a desire to help others or work for the greater good. Yet we get left by the wayside because the capitalist working world doesn't value these traits. About the only fields where I think an SAer's talents may be appreciated is in those fields that involve caring for others e.g. in education, hospitals, nursing homes, disability support, mental illness support etc. In corporate jobs, and basically any private, for-profit company, we would be marginalised for being too introverted, shy, meek, honest, kind etc. It is so f-cked up but that is how capitalism works. Extroverted, seller types who talk out of their *** are valued over people like us.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Part of the reason is that most posters are under age 25.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Part of the reason is that most posters are under age 25.


bingo!! :lol


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Data entry is a **** job... that's why it's an option for me right now. Dead-end jobs in a tough society... even if you have skills, you need to be able to sell yourself and interact with people. It depends on the severity, too.

Yeah I have a degree, but so does everyone else in the world. If I could afford it, I probably could go back to school, but why? I have no idea what I'm doing or how I'd use it.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe they can't pass the job interview, or can't get used to it during the first weeks. Plus the whole self steem and confidence stuff, like everyone's mentioned. It's a bit logical.

It kinda saddens me seeing how many people from here manage to painfully get a degree (specially in the US), but then can't establish themselves in any job, and give up. It seemed that some high skilled jobs are like playing the game of thrones or something (except you don't get physically killed... most of the times).


----------



## anzzer (Jan 1, 2016)

LawfulStupid said:


> - Unless a job will take any able-bodied person, social skills are highly valued. These are often noticeably well below the normal range, from the first exchange with the interviewer.
> 
> - Better-paying jobs demand degrees. SA is a known education-wrecker because of the horrible peer environment for anyone that suffers SA. And basically, unless you go through with all that horror that 98% of the population can't even comprehend, life goes ''gg no re''.
> 
> ...


Very right and true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MelloJoy (Dec 21, 2015)

I went from having an excellent job to not being able to work at all. It's because of anxiety and all that goes with it.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

MelloJoy said:


> I went from having an excellent job to not being able to work at all. It's because of anxiety and all that goes with it.


I think that working in a non-retail environment, unlike what many people here do, would actually lessen the anxiety and stress that many of you here face. I've noticed a trend that people here tend to take jobs that if they take jobs that are forcing them to get in the real world, as, they want jobs they can socialize and network in. At the same time, they don't realize that by being in a place that's not optimum for their success they're actually hurting their chances at being successful. If people here have a talent, then, they could apply to companies that are looking for people with that talent in mind. At least that's what I think.

Thoughts?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Because I don't have the confidence or the drive to put myself out there for the better jobs.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

well. for me, it was just latching on the first job I could find. and I didn't think my degree had any value.

but I won't be in this job forever.


----------



## Failure by Design (Jul 25, 2015)

I think visualkeirockstar said it best. I work in a warehouse and I would honesty be terrified to take a leadership position. I screw up enough stuff at my low level position. I just don't have the concentration to last me during my ten hour days. I actually had an interview for a desk job at my place of work and surprisingly things went ok the guy even said he was hiring multiple people and was going to try to make it work with me. I thought long and hard about it but my gut just told me no I'm getting in over my head so I turned it down. I just don't think being a loner and bad at my job would have working out for me. The job consisted of refunding costumers bank accounts when they returned an item back to the warehouse. You see that guy that interviewed me didn't know me very well I f up every thing even if it is idiot proof I some how mange to amaze my bosses that I actually found a way to screw it up in a way that they have never seen before.


----------



## PorcupineTree (Dec 27, 2015)

Probably because this site skews young.


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

For me, it's more about charm & confidence. I can answer questions well at interviews but I always struggle with the 'tell me about yourself' bit they always ask . Even if I practice, everything out of my mouth sounds stupid and they may pick up on that. I can't sell myself. Or rarely. 

Most of the jobs in this city are part time or low pay. 

My major problem is leaving the city for a job. I don't have any confidence that will work out. I did it once before and after just two months (after I moved to another city for it) the company went out of business. Buh-bye good job and hello crappy job... With moving expenses and time involved, it would cost me money to move for a job - unless the job works out for more than six months. I've no confidence it will and if I move out of the city then I'll be leaving my best friend and my parents here. 
My parents have health issues so I'm the only one in the area that can look after them. 

So it's like this: Move to another city for a job, be away and not able to help my parents if they end up in the hospital again, and to be a loner without a friend. Or stay here and work the crappy job until I find something in this city.
At least, that's how I see it so that's why I have a crappy job.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

If you can't even carry a conversation, very unlikely that you can deal with pressure.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

SillySuzan said:


> Because getting a job is hard and selling myself hasn't been working out for me lately.
> 
> I only ever worked fast food jobs and I've been rejected by KFC (the chicken place.) 2 times and rejected by hardees...I wonder to myself how the hell am I going to get a real job if these asses won't even hire me?
> 
> ...


Damn... KFC and goddamn krogers have no fuqqin right to be choosy when you payin minimum wage..FOH.. I'm sorry you're having not good luck..but just keep trying


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

The sad truth is not everyone on here can be the CEOS of a fortune 500 company. I know some really well-educated people that work mediocre jobs where they do the same mindless job day in and day out. They're not being utilized to their full capabilities. Unfortunately that's how it is with a lot of people, and I imagine that how a lot of this forum's community is going through. They're in positions not being utilized to their full potential because of life and whatever circumstances such as SA. Also, the job market isn't what it used to be and there's all these mass amounts of people that may have useful skills and brilliant minds, but not enough jobs to go around because of the economy. There's a surplus of people and not enough jobs.

I have to ask however, why is working certain types of jobs such a bad thing? As someone at my old work said, someone has to do it. Someone has to do these tasks that we don't necessarily think is the best job in the world, so they can make a living. Work is just one aspect of someone's life and it isn't everything. Sure, it's a big part of life but it's not the only thing. As long as it's enough for someone to get buy and live a comfortably then I don't see the problem in it.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I didn't read page 2, but I reckon everything has been covered already.

1 - Self esteem. "I am doing what I am meant to be doing"
2 - Social fear. 'Good jobs' put more emphasis on a person selling their self and doing well in multiple interviews. Most 'low skilled' jobs, as long as you don't have a bad criminal history and you can perform the job, you're hired.
3 - Lack of degree. Social pressures of college make a lot of people drop out or not even pursue it.
4 - 'Pickiness'. (Couldn't think of a better word). Like eliminating more jobs than most people would because of too much worry over minor things. Like "NO WAY, I could NEVER work in an open-office floor design!"
5 - Last resort. People haven't been able to work in the past because of their anxiety, so they desperately find ANYTHING in order to pay the bills.
6 - No connections. As I'm learning, a lack of 'connections' really blows. I can talk myself up all I want, but with nobody to back my story up, why would they believe me?

I got my degree and I'm doing what I went to school for, but finding a new job has certainly been a no-go.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm late to this party, but a lot of people on this forum are young. It seems like many of the older ones have decent jobs.

I do data entry, make $13/hr. Not too bad, but not too great. However my coworkers, especially my supervisor, have noticed my skills and attributes. There are many positions at this firm that require even LESS interaction then my current position does. More interaction with coworkers and less with the client contacts. I am biding my time till these positions open as it is a growing company.

So that'd be my recommendation: Don't be afraid to take a grunt job as you never know where you might end up. I'm supershy, stutter, and am awkward, but I am getting better. Your anxiety will lessen as you get better at your job. I am climbing the ladder and you can too. A lot of people do.


----------



## WhiteKitty (Jun 4, 2014)

Well......for one, it's more possible we have lower wage families if the issues run in genes. 

Also, we need the energy, confidence and motivation to even succeed in getting through college...and since we are less likely a go-getter and may easily fall to anxiety or depression, we more likely fail to finish school. 
While there are online courses, sadly they cost as much as a in-person course which is complete BS....so seems not worth it. And with all the job loss creating competition, you need to be even better in interviews -_-.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes I did finish college (yes my parents practically insisted) and it was not easy. Flunked out freshman year (too much partying and liked alcohol due to feeling less shy) and no that was really not me. Stayed out a year, worked part time low paying jobs and went back with a different major and finished and eventually completed my masters degree. Actually work in a different field now since its a better choice for an introvert and the degree paid off (in the end). Heaven to me is a job with very few meetings and no presentations to give. My ultimate dream: work at home on my computer writing best seller books that are mysteries and the books are top sellers that people can't wait to buy since the stories continue in subsequent books.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

My recommendation: go for a major that results in a job most suited for an introvert or if college is not your cup of tea, try 2 year degree or culinary school , etc. Pick something you interested in so you will be somewhat happy at work.


----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

I work in a job where I have to interact with people but since it is a small office enviroment it isn't bad. I could be doing better but I in fact should be finishing my studies to earn a degree. I failed my last two subjects and I need to be able to reapply to redo them.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a good skilled-job, and I was terrible at interviews and speaking to people. I still am to some extent, I can't even get a girlfriend or ask a girl out.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Is this one of those threads that if I have high skills professions with a strong income that I'll be considered a normie? #ihopenot


----------



## lost wanderer (Dec 20, 2015)

Well I did finished college, but can't find a job in my field. Doesn't matter anymore since my injuries prevent me from even doing that. Now I have to find a job my body can survive to pay my debt to go back to school to study something else.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I am not smart enough for a better job
High school drop out
Cant spell
Cant do maths (dont even know all my times tables)
Dont know basic punctuation
Cant pronounce words right
so i am doing the best i can do witch is washing dishes in a nursing home yet i am even ****ing slow at that i end up doing 1 hour over everyday yet no one else does and i am the youngest
To be honest if i was a dog my owner would of shot me that how stupid i am


----------



## Q003 (Jun 24, 2015)

mike91 said:


> To be honest if i was a dog my owner would of shot me that how stupid i am


:frown2: that's harsh on yourself


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Q003 said:


> :frown2: that's harsh on yourself


I dont see it as harsh i see it as facts


----------



## DarkmanX (Jun 27, 2013)

7th.Streeter said:


> Damn... KFC and goddamn krogers have no fuqqin right to be choosy when you payin minimum wage..FOH.. I'm sorry you're having not good luck..but just keep trying


Hey, that's how it is nowadays. Some says its due to the economy, some say otherwise. I live in Europe - as a black man - and its the same issues over here with minorities getting jobs.

Try getting a job scrubbing toilets and they'll ask you for an education, 30 years experiences & the whole 9. But you're right.


----------

